

'Once You’re Lucky, Twice You’re Good,' - Sarah Lacy - NYTimes Review - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/books/review/Hafner-t.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
joshu
I dunno. The parts I am mentioned in are in the neighborhood but factually
incorrect; a bunch of things are the exact opposite of the truth. And she
calls me Josh. Ugh.

~~~
brianlash
Mm, fighting the urge to say I'm not surprised.

Will you point out any specifics Joshua?

~~~
joshu
I didn't show it at foocamp 2003, for example. A lot of the facts reported
sound like they came from me, but garbled.

I've spoken to a LOT of reporters in my time and they almost never get it even
close to right. One assumes all reporting is like this, too.

------
ojbyrne
All I can speak on is the digg stuff, but it reads like it was dictated to her
by Digg PR. And in fact the only person, other than Jay and Kevin, who manages
to get in a digg picture (there's some digg employees in a equinix-related
photo) is a PR person.

------
aswanson
The funny thing is is that if the GOOG acquisition had went through, and
Kevin's stake was (as conjectured) 30%, he would have made _exactly_ the sum
the article she wrote predicted.

------
staunch
Sounds like a sensationalist gossipy version of Founders at Work. I'll skip it
and wait for FAW2.

~~~
alaskamiller
Sounds like profiles of startups and their teams with both authors, jl and
Sarah Lacy, having done their homework. Having read both books, it was well
worth the time spent.

I find it odd that people go through life with fingers in their ears and are
proud of it.

------
shafqat
For what its worth, I read the book and thought it was fantastic. Sure, there
may be some artistic interpretation of the actual truth, but it was extremely
motivating for me as an entrepreneur, thats for damn sure. The main takeaway I
got apart from the importance of great mentors/friendors? That these guys
worked their asses off to get where they are. Luck may be a small part of it,
but pure perservernce is what saw them through.

Anyway, I thought it was a great read. Would recommend it, although with a
pinch of salt since we have first-hand knowledge of some inaccuracies (see
Joshua's comments above).

~~~
joshu
I don't know how bad it is in general. I stopped buying books that mentioned
me a while ago. Praise Amazon for Search Inside The Book.

This book apparently came out of a businessweek article that was also a
clusterfuck, though, so I'm guessing so.

------
daveambrose
Judging by this review it appears Lacy did a fantastic job writing about life
in a land of koolaid. To that effect, it may be worth a read....

------
jsmcgd
Is this the girl that gave that really embarrassing interview with Mark
Zuckerberg?

~~~
ALee
yup, same one.

------
hariskh
its funny that the published date on this article is Jul 27th.. I thought
today is 26th!!

~~~
markbao
Probably a result of the common forward-publishing-date that a majority of the
publishing industry does (magazines you receive in July dated August 2008,
etc.) This story is probably set to be published and released on the print
version tomorrow, the 27th.

